# Symantec System Center Console Alert Issues



## ricvonhelms (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi all, I have a question about alerts in the console. I’m using SAVCE 10.1.5.xxx.

I know in the past when a computer on the LAN became infected it showed a red X near the pc name in the console. I have just installed a SAVCE server and console in my LAN and when I run the eicar test virus the PC picks up the alert, but the console displays nothing. AMS is installed, but doesn’t do anything. Does anyone know how to get that RED X in the console when a PC is infected???

Ric


----------

